# الفرق بيت الاسبيراتير و الكاربيراتير



## anarab (24 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
من فضلكم اريد معرفة الفرق بين الاسبيراتير و الكاربيراتير
و ما هى الاسماء العلمية لهذين الجزئين

مشكورين مقدما
​


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (24 نوفمبر 2009)

الاسبريتير ( Separateur) ( فرنسي )= Distributor (انجليزي) = موزع (عربي)
الكربراتير ( Carburateur)(فرنسي) = Carburetor ( انجليزي) = المكربن (عربي 
وظيفة الموزع : ( ومكوناته)
1 - قطع التيار عن المرور في الملف الابتدائي لانتاج الفولت العالي ، أو بمعني آخر فتح وغلق الدائرة الكهربية لبناء وانهيار المجال المغناطيسي لانتاج الفولت العالي (يقوم بذلك نقاط التماس وحدبة الموزع )
2 -توزيع الفولت العالي علي شمعات الاشعال بحسب ترتيب الاشعال ( تقوم بذلك مطرقة الموزع)
3 - توقيت انطلاق الشرارة في جميع ظروف التشغيل للحصول علي أفضل قدرة (تقوم بذلك آليات التقديم في الموزع)
وظيفة المكربن :
امداد المحرك بالوقود بالكميات والمواصفات المناسبة التى تلزم لتكوين الخليط المناسب للمحرك في ظروف التشغيل المختلفة .
ملاحظة : الاسماء الفرنسية تستخدم في السوق المصرية لان المدرسين والفنيين الاوائل في مصر يبدو انهم كانوا فرنسيين .


----------



## anarab (24 نوفمبر 2009)

a.mak قال:


> الاسبريتير ( separateur) ( فرنسي )= distributor (انجليزي) = موزع (عربي)
> الكربراتير ( carburateur)(فرنسي) = carburetor ( انجليزي) = المكربن (عربي
> وظيفة الموزع : ( ومكوناته)
> 1 - قطع التيار عن المرور في الملف الابتدائي لانتاج الفولت العالي ، أو بمعني آخر فتح وغلق الدائرة الكهربية لبناء وانهيار المجال المغناطيسي لانتاج الفولت العالي (يقوم بذلك نقاط التماس وحدبة الموزع )
> ...


1000 شكر يا بشمهندس
ربنا يكرمك 
و يا ريت معلومات عن الكتاوت
جزاك الله كل خير
​


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (24 نوفمبر 2009)

اخي الفاضل تجد لي مشاركتين الاولي لما يسمي (الكاتوت) بشكله التقليدى ويستخدم فيه (لاواقط)
والثاني دائرة منظم تيار(كاتوت) ترانزستوري 
وارجو ان تجد فيهما المطلوب 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t126158-2.html#post1037309
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t128001.html


----------



## anarab (25 نوفمبر 2009)

a.mak قال:


> اخي الفاضل تجد لي مشاركتين الاولي لما يسمي (الكاتوت) بشكله التقليدى ويستخدم فيه (لاواقط)
> والثاني دائرة منظم تيار(كاتوت) ترانزستوري
> وارجو ان تجد فيهما المطلوب
> 
> ...



سلمت يداك
1000 1000 شكر​


----------



## mahmood2 (26 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## أبوأحسان (26 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ... شرح جميل ..


----------



## magd131 (2 ديسمبر 2010)

الله ينور عليك


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (26 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------

